# Got a prewar DX



## abe lugo (Jul 5, 2012)

Well, I got the prewar DX Jeff was parting.
I happen to have some of the extra parts needed to throw it together.
I'll be building some refurbished drop centers when I get a chance- maybe I'll work a deal out for the original wheels.
The rear rack looked like an accessory rack so I passed on it, I also like the wide bars better.

Anyhow, the frame is missing the rear fork ears for the drop stand, the crank has a '41 marking and the Serial start with Fxxxxx.

I'll start riding it soon ad my second in command.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 5, 2012)

Very interesting I thought only 1939 Dx had a straight down tube?? Another Schwinn oddity Way cool.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2012)

looks good Abe, we should have a DX section, they're cool enough to almost escape the Schwinn issue. 
I suppose there's nothing that says the original crank wasn't damaged and replaced at the local Schwinn shop a few years later.
Can't wait to get mine....hint hint cough(Kenny)cough...


----------



## bricycle (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice ride Abe!!!


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 6, 2012)

Greens07 said:


> Very interesting I thought only 1939 Dx had a straight down tube?? Another Schwinn oddity Way cool.




I too would have argued only the 39 had a straight down tube.  Just last month I saw another straight down tube with no drop stand ears and a 41 crank.  Hmmmm.  That's looking good Abe!


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 6, 2012)

Well, there is the frame looneymatthew was selling and another poped up on Craigslist in the LA area without the ears, maybe left over parts? Or a late 1940 build?


----------



## daved66 (Jul 6, 2012)

i have 2 1941 just like that.  they are so fun to ride.  whizz around the beach.

i have a blue 1941, i put prewar red tires on.  it looks stunning.  i got the bike from the original owners family.

took 10 hours of love, but well worth it.


----------



## Ruddigger (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking good Abe.


----------



## snickle (Jul 7, 2012)

How exactly did you clean the paint up to make it look so good? I've been trying 0000 brillo pad with mother's milk on my 46 and I have ok results, but none that good.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 7, 2012)

*I read someplace on here or on the schwinn forum*

I soaked the painted parts in wd40, since I didn't have a tub for that I liberally applied it on the the painted parts for about 2-3 days, leaving the parts very wet looking. Btw I have it in a gallon tin, then I came in with the wd40 and brass wool, I used steel wool in some areas too, just scrub softly. This only works on old crusty paint. I've also had luck with nufinish but on non dried up or crusty old paint. Just to get some shine back in.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2012)

I've had great luck with using CLR and a 3M abrasive pad to clean the paint. Then I use danish oil in natural to seal the paint and bring the color out. I've tried other products like polyurethane but it seems to leave streaks in the paint and can actually remove paint. This is the most recent paint cleanup.




Then the fenders went on this bike.


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 7, 2012)

Rusty spoke, so CLR doesn't eat the paint? What color or grit 3M pad are you using? Nice bike BTW


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice Job!

Just a Q

I see you got a drop stand hanger hangin' on the rear fender with a side stand.

Just askin'


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jul 7, 2012)

The CLR is diluted 50/50 with water and it does not hurt the paint. It also helps remove some of the oxidation. As far as the 3M pads go just get the finest ones you can find. If the pads are on the course side you can follow with some fine cut cleaner polish before you apply the danish oil. I usually apply the danish oil very thin coats with a clean rag. It may take a couple of coats. The bike in the picture has a frame repaint to try to match the fenders. The paint is not the best but it works.


----------



## slick (Jul 7, 2012)

Use OOO steel wool and 3m rubbing compound. Not the super duty, just the 05974 compound. Just be careful around the pinstripes. After that wax it and you are good to go. Here's my before and afters. Sorry it's not a schwinn but..


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 8, 2012)

abe lugo said:


> Rusty spoke, so CLR doesn't eat the paint? What color or grit 3M pad are you using? Nice bike BTW




Abe, Home Depot has both O and OOO gray scrubbie pads.  I use tthe same process as you in wetting the parts for several days letting the WD40 soften the rust befor beginning work with the gray scrubbie pads.  I start with the OOO and only use the O in the heavily rusted areas.
Dan


----------

